# Green fire farms



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

S it just me or does greenfire farms seem a bit expensive, do they have like amazing show quality chickens, or why are they so expensive?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Greenfire imports very high quality lines from
all over the world. They also focus on selective breeding for the best traits, whereas hatcheries do not. Import fees alone are ridiculously expensive for them, and they keep their chickens in excellent conditions and shape. They actually move a whole flock to North Dakota (I think that's the state) every winter because that climate mimics the birds' natural environment better than Florida. My cream Legbars and Swedish flower hens come from Greenfire and although not quite show quality in the feathers, the body condition and temperament are perfect for the breed. I'm happy with what I got and was confident I would be getting what I paid for rather than hatchery stock that who knows what trait or recessive gene has been bred into them. My favorelles came from hatchery stock a few generations back and sorting out the mixed back of improper coloring, recessive genes for four toes instead of five and temperament has been a nightmare. They're just a mess genetically.


----------

